# Certified Coder/Compliance/QA professional looking for remote position



## pvanmeter (Nov 12, 2020)

Professional with years of experience in healthcare compliance, QA, coding and business analytic skills seeking remote position. Experienced in EHR, development of EHR BR, Microsoft office and Teams. Years of experience in working remote while maintaining professionalism and offering value added to clients


----------



## jnabiullina (Dec 15, 2020)

@pvanmeter please send me your resume  to jnabiullina@gmail.com. I'd like to see what specialties you covered. Thanks!


----------



## AmyCPCCPCH (Jan 28, 2021)

Hello, if you are still interested, we have several remote coding opportunities - https://www.indeed.com/cmp/Advocate-Radiology-Billing/jobs


----------



## Nelson (Jan 28, 2021)

pvanmeter said:


> Professional with years of experience in healthcare compliance, QA, coding and business analytic skills seeking remote position. Experienced in EHR, development of EHR BR, Microsoft office and Teams. Years of experience in working remote while maintaining professionalism and offering value added to clients


I get emails from United Audit Systems, Inc  recruiting for coders looking for remote coding positions often. If interested in exploring what they have, please send your resume, experience and what you are looking for in an email to:
 Madeline Hickey
Senior Recruiter, Human Resources
United Audit Systems, Inc
madeline.hickey@uasisolutions.com

Good luck!


----------



## Henson65 (Mar 3, 2021)

pvanmeter said:


> Professional with years of experience in healthcare compliance, QA, coding and business analytic skills seeking remote position. Experienced in EHR, development of EHR BR, Microsoft office and Teams. Years of experience in working remote while maintaining professionalism and offering value added to clients


Hello, if you are still looking for a position please send your resume to ahenson@zuluhealth.net for a work from home position consideration.


----------



## suratijanki91 (Nov 8, 2021)

Henson65 said:


> Hello, if you are still looking for a position please send your resume to ahenson@zuluhealth.net for a work from home position consideration.


Hello, I am CPC-A certified and looking for entry level coding jobs. Do you have any openings?


----------



## amneske (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello! I just wanted to share with you that my employer Lexicode is looking to hire both Outpatient and Inpatient coders and QA positions currently. These are fully remote positions. They are currently offering a $3000 sign-on bonus for Outpatient coders and a $5000 sign-on bonus for Inpatient coders. Please feel free to email me if interested as I can help expedite the process by emailing the HR recruiter directly with your info to ensure it gets into the right hands quickly. Email me at lilacoceanlily@hotmail.com


----------



## jrclark1987@yahoo.com (Dec 8, 2021)

pvanmeter said:


> Professional with years of experience in healthcare compliance, QA, coding and business analytic skills seeking remote position. Experienced in EHR, development of EHR BR, Microsoft office and Teams. Years of experience in working remote while maintaining professionalism and offering value added to clients


The Company I work for just filled positions however get new Projects Frequently. You can email Kathy.Smith@codingbillingsolutions.com your Resume and she will keep on file for any future openings. Goodluck!


----------

